
MoviePass parent company stock briefly doubles after announcing price increase - LopRabbit
https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2018/07/31/moviepass-parent-company-stock-more-than-doubles-after-announcing-pric.html
======
jaxtellerSoA
>3 million members

Who are these people? I go to the movie theater like 2 times a year. I would
never in my wildest dreams consider buying a subscription to go to the movie
theater.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Who are these people?

People who like going to the movies more than you do.

> I go to the movie theater like 2 times a year. I would never in my wildest
> dreams consider buying a subscription to go to the movie theater.

Tastes in entertainment are not universal. That on the order of 1% of the US
population buys into an entertainment product you aren't interested in should
hardly be surprising.

------
dragonwriter
Briefly doubles...but loses all the gains.

This might buy some time, but where is the roadmap to sustainability?

~~~
jrnichols
At this point it seems like it's "make more money" and "lose less money" and
that's about it.

